
The Autonomous Astronauts Association (2015) - totetsu
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3dkymw/smash-the-hotels-squat-the-moon
======
totetsu
The story of the Autonomous Astronauts Association, which fought military-
corporate control of space through dance parties.

